# hping - setting DF bit?

## imanassypov

Hi,

I am attempting to create a large packet with DF bit set by means of hping like follows:

hping2 192.168.41.73 -y -d 2960 -K 0

However, tcpdump at the receiving end shows no DF, and frags. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!

----------

